Ask HN: Best way to start a blog in 2019? - uptownfunk
======
_the_inflator
Have something to say. ;)

It depends on your niche/topic, but I highly recommend this routine in the
beginning: start with a notebook first. Write 5-10 articles. If you could
assemble a reasonable amount of articles in a given period of time, you will
last as a blogger.

Added advantage: you have build up content already.

------
kjksf
Write in Notion. Publish with
[https://onepage.nopub.io/](https://onepage.nopub.io/)

------
enz
People here generally recommend a static site generator (Jeckyll, Hugo,
Pelican) and hosting freely on github.io.

